
App that analyzes public data to tell you exactly how to communicate with people - arikr
https://thenextweb.com/apps/2015/04/15/creep-on-your-friends/
======
dodorex
Sounds like the Barnum effect[0]: "a common psychological phenomenon whereby
individuals will give high accuracy ratings to descriptions of their
personality that supposedly are tailored specifically to them but that are, in
fact, vague and general enough to apply to a wide range of people"

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnum_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barnum_effect)

------
avenius
So it scrapes a ton of data about people from public sources, and encourages
them to give it access to their private data such as email as well.. What
could possibly go wrong?

------
forkLding
Crystal isn't a new app, I was using them years ago and they have a good
integration using Linkedin. Also they launched in 2014, its been pretty much
3+ yrs.

------
azeirah
What the fuck.

I really, really don't know how I feel about this.

------
King-Aaron
Just playing with the Chrome extension and viewing linkedin pages of people I
know.

It's scarily accurate.

